# لمن لهم خبرة في شواحن بطاريات السيارات



## حمدان المغني (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... و رمضان مبارك .. على الجميع مقدماً ..

اخواني اشتريت شاحن بطارية اسيارة اليوم ... وتفادياُ لاي استخدام خاطىء ,, قررت ان استشيركم ...ومن استشار ما خاب ..

الشاحن تقريباً نفس هذه الصورة 
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/216667739/CB_Battery_Charger.jpg

الا انة مكتوب على واجهتة UFO- 14
وعلى سطحة PHOCEE.NNE <<< FRANCE MODEL
طبعا يوجد بالواجهة زرار يحول من 14 فولت الى 24 فولت 
و زرار آخر يغير بين نظامين MIN -- BOOST
وساعة او اميتر متدرجة من 0 الى 30 يعني 0 10 20 30 وتحت هذه الارقام حرف A

مكتوب بالواجهة ايضاُ BOOTS 5/3A

سؤالي مقسم على التالي 

1- ما فائدة الزار الذي يحول من MINI - BOOST
2- اذا شحنت البطارية والزرار على 24 فولت عادي ام غلط مع العلم ان بطاريتي 12 فولت 70 امبير بطارية سيارة يعني بها اسيت
3- ما فائدة الساعة الساعة الشوكية المتدرجة من 0 الى 30

4- اهم شيء والمهم هو كيف اعرف ان البطارية اصبحت ممتلئة ام لا ؟؟؟

وكم يستغرق وقت لشحن بطاريتي بجهاز مثل هذا ؟؟؟ 
ارجوا الرد على استفساراتي كلها للضرورة لان اي غلط قد يؤدي الى حريق البيت لا سمح الله حسب ما سمعت من ناس مع العلم انني استخدم البطارية في البيت للاضاءة ..

جزاكم الله الف خير ..





ا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يوليو 2011)

المفترض أن يكون معه كتالوج استخدام و به التعليمات
خطأ استخدام 24 فولت مع بطارية 12 فولت
عند التوصيل ستقرأ التيار الذى تسحبه البطارية وهو يحدد مدة الشحن فالبطارية 70 أمبير ساعة و المفترض تشحن بتيار 7 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات لكن التيار على العداد لو كان 10 أمبير تحتاج 7 ساعات و هكذا
المفترض أن الجهاز له مبين يوضح متى تم الشحن


----------



## حمدان المغني (28 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> المفترض أن يكون معه كتالوج استخدام و به التعليمات
> خطأ استخدام 24 فولت مع بطارية 12 فولت
> عند التوصيل ستقرأ التيار الذى تسحبه البطارية وهو يحدد مدة الشحن فالبطارية 70 أمبير ساعة و المفترض تشحن بتيار 7 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات لكن التيار على العداد لو كان 10 أمبير تحتاج 7 ساعات و هكذا
> المفترض أن الجهاز له مبين يوضح متى تم الشحن


================================================
اشكرك اخي على التعاون ,, لكن صدقني انني قرأت الكاتلوج ولم افهم منه شيء مفيد كلة عبارة عن تحذيرات هامة للاستخدام

لكن عند ربط البطارية 12 فولت / 70 امبير بالتيار لاحظت ان الامبير في الجهاز وقف ما بين 10 وصفر يعني تقريبا على الشرطة الرابعة يعني فوق الرقم 4 بالرغم انه متدرج من 0 الى 30

بعد ساعتين من الشحن لاحظت الامبير في ساعة الجهاز تتراجع الى ان رجعت الى الصفر ,,, فقمت وفصلت الشاحن ,, 
فماذ يعني هذا ؟؟؟ 
يعني امتلئت خلاص ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يوليو 2011)

ما دام التيار وصل للصفر فهذا يعنى أنها لم تعد تسحب تيار
المفترض تقيس 13.7 فولت الآن و قبل الفصل 
يمكنك فصلها غالبا تم الشحن


----------



## حمدان المغني (28 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ما دام التيار وصل للصفر فهذا يعنى أنها لم تعد تسحب تيار
> المفترض تقيس 13.7 فولت الآن و قبل الفصل
> يمكنك فصلها غالبا تم الشحن





اخي ايش معني 13.7 بالضبط ايش هذا الرقم 
وكيف اقيسها قبل الفصل 

بس كيف امتلئت بهذا السرعة هل هذا يعني ان البطارية تالفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح بليز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يوليو 2011)

كل بطارية لها جهد تفريغ عنده تعتبر فارغة وهو للبطاريات الحامضية قرابة 9.5 إلى 10 فولت
جهد العمل و هو الجهد من الشحن و حتى تفرغ و هو من 12.7 إلى القيمة السابقة
جهد تمام الشحن وهو الجهد الذى عنده تعتبر أجهزة الشحن قد تم شحنها وهو من 13.5 إلى 13.7 فولت

الأفضل الرجوع لموقع الشركة المنتجة للحصول على الجهود الدقيقة لكل طراز لكن القيم السابقة هى القيم العامة الشائعة للبطاريات الحامضية التجارية

لو زمن التفريغ طبيعى تكون بدأت الشحن قبل تمام التفريغ أما لو زمن التفريغ قصير فهذا ييدل على تلف البطارية


----------



## حمدان المغني (29 يوليو 2011)

الغريب يا عزيزي انني امس كما قلت لك وجدت اشارة امبير الشاحن رجعت الى الصفر وحسب كلامك ان البطارية اصبحت ممتلئة ولم تعد تسحب تيار وعلى هذا الاساس فصلت التيار وذهبت الى النوم معتقدا ان البطارية اصبحت ممتلئة 
اليوم الصباح وصلت الشاحن الى البطارية فأذا بأشارة الامبير في الشاحن تعود الى الشرطة الرابعة وكأنني لم اشحنها بالامس ,,, هل هذا يعني ان البطارية فضت تلقائيا بالرغم من انني لم استخدمها ,, هل هذا يدل على انها تالفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

أخى
كما قلت سابقا المقياس لتلق البطارية هو زمن التفريغ
المفترض أن التيار لا يكون كما ذكرت لكن لا أدرى هذا المقياس يشير لأمبير أم مللى أمبير أم ماذا فقد بحثت عن الطراز الذى كتبته ولم أجد شيئا لذا لا أستطيع الحكم


----------



## حمدان المغني (29 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> كما قلت سابقا المقياس لتلق البطارية هو زمن التفريغ
> المفترض أن التيار لا يكون كما ذكرت لكن لا أدرى هذا المقياس يشير لأمبير أم مللى أمبير أم ماذا فقد بحثت عن الطراز الذى كتبته ولم أجد شيئا لذا لا أستطيع الحكم





*مشكووووووووووووور يا كابتن ماجد ما قصرت الله يعطيك العافية ويجعل كل كلمة تفيد بها اخوانك في ميزان حسناتك* وتحياتي لك :77:


----------

